# Josymir had a baby boy~~~



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Just want to spread the word.... Josy (well.... not her... exactly....) had a baby boy yesterday!!! The picture is probably not available yet, but her babies are sooooooooooo adorable. How would I know?? Because I am getting the baby's mom!!! She is retiring after this litter and I am bringing her home afterward. I was just informed that a baby boy was born yesterday and he is adorable. 

Josy is great and so are her puppies!!!

http://www.josymirmaltese.com/


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations on your new baby, I know you are so excited, retired breeders are such a joy to bring
into your home. I am anxiously waiting for Savannah to come to me when she has her last litter.
I wish you so much happiness living with and loving her. Please send pictures when you have some.

Lucy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so excited for you! Which one of Josy's beautiful girls are you getting?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Congrats!!! :chili: :chili: She has some beautiful malts! :wub: :wub:


----------

